# cant remove paint from concrete



## udlooz (Oct 24, 2008)

did I post this in the right forum?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Epoxy paints are about the best you can get for use on driveways and high traffic areas. Getting old paint off of concrete may be about the toughest thing you can do. It gets into the pours and locks right in. Your best bet is to make sure you have all the loose stuff scraped and paint over it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sand balst?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

udlooz said:


> is there any ... stripper guaranteed to get the job done?


No
...sorry

Some other strippers _may_ work "good enough" for a specific person's needs, but the only way I know that _will_ work is a water/media blasting combo
It's not a DIY type project by any means and on many levels

If it's a floor, then (again) mechanical removal is the best way
But if that's the case, then at least the equipment _can_ be rented (unlike the water/media equipment)
It's not a quick or easy DIY job, but do-able if you can handle a large and heavy piece of equipment (for long periods of time), and slowly move it about the floor, finishing up with smaller sanders and grinders (easier to handle but taking longer) around the edges








To give you an idea of what's involved, you'll want two strong persons to get it off the rental company's truck and get it to where it's got to be...and that's w/o the weights you'll need to put on it before beginning the job
It's heavy, but not fast
It doesn't vibrate like a jackhammer, but it's probably just a little below that and/or maybe a concrete saw in terms of DIY ability
What I'm trying to get across is, if you've ever jackhammer'd concrete front steps to bits, or cut a doorway into your poured foundation, you will probably (most likely) be OK using this
If you'd _like_ to do those things, this project may be OK for you
If those type of projects scare the bejeezus out of you, you may want to hire someone for this


----------

